# Looking for info on a craftsman snowblower



## Chachie (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello, I can't seem to find this snowblower anywhere but lowes: https://www.lowes.ca/product/gas-sn...ectric-start-power-steering-headlights-831998

All I can find with 24" clearing widths are around 250cc. Is this really 306? Any thoughts on this blower? It seems like a good price (on clearance)

Thanks


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I believe That is the craftsman made by Husqvarna and commonly use the same blower with a different engine for the craftsman blowers, Huskvarna uses LCT made engines as does Ariens and they DO make a 306-cc engine so it would seem legit.
https://lctusa.com/product/stormforce-306/


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

That one has a Briggs 306. In the Briggs line of two stages that only comes on their top 30" Elite series.

Craftsman put it on the 24" body that usually has the 208CC....

The body appears to be a Poulan pro if you compare body styles(headlight appearance).....Engine is a carbed 306cc from briggs on the lowes craftsman. Poulan's come with LCT's....Their largest engine is 254CC on the Poulan line.

Husqvarna has a Fuel injected 306cc on their new 4 series 424. But no specs so......says husqvarna motor/ maybe LCT ???? New model line so who knows

As Dauntae said LCT makes a 306 but Lowes Specs says Briggs on that one.

Mish Mash by craftsman it seems. Franken Craftsman!


----------



## msk1010 (Nov 18, 2019)

i have order this snowblower at my local Lowes, seemed like a good price. But i am not able to find much info on this particular model. the Lowes person in store mentioned, it is older Sears model, made by Husqvarna, has 306CC B&S engine. Looks good on paper, i saw one unit built in Lowes stores whish was for some other customer. I planning to pick it up on this Wednesday. my concern is, as there is not much info available about this model, if it needs any repair or parts at some point. how find any on this model. So, any thoughts should i pick it up or opt some other snowblower like Ariens or Toro(of course those are more expensive) from Homedepot. thanks.


----------

